# New from PHoenix, Arizona.



## paco99 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello.  I just started BJJ a couple months ago here in PHoenix.   Are there others from PHoenix who practice Jiu Jitsu who want to roll with someone?

I need someone to practice with outside of class. 


paco


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome and Hello


----------



## morph4me (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello Paco, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT!!  Happy posting!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Donnybrook (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome.  Sorry I'm a little far away to paractice with Ya.


----------



## Elias (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Paco.  I have a background in aikido and non-Brazilian jujutsu. If you have a mat i'll be glad to practice as long as it's friendly. I know when to tap and how to fall.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 14, 2012)

Elias said:


> Hi Paco.  I have a background in aikido and non-Brazilian jujutsu. If you have a mat i'll be glad to practice as long as it's friendly. I know when to tap and how to fall. 623 792 4420.



Check date, old post............  06-21-2009, 11:42 PM


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 15, 2012)

First of all, welcome to Martialtalk.com.  

As it has already been said, you're probably better off either starting your own thread on this matter, or finding a more recent thread in which to post.

Also, it's not really that good of an idea to post your personal information on a public forum.  Use PM's for that, if you want.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Takai (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------

